# Please write to NBC re "The Baby Borrowers" show



## janhunt

I've written a letter to NBC re their new "reality" show, "The Baby
Borrowers", which takes babies and toddlers from their home and places
them with teenage couples for three days and nights (!) The show is
scheduled to start on June 25, so we don't have much time. Protests in
the UK and in New Zealand were unsuccessful, so I'm hoping we can have
enough letters to stop the show from airing here in the US.

My letter is at
http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt...borrowers.html. Could you
please pass along a request for more letters? Their address is:

Mr. Jeffrey Zucker
President
NBC Entertainment
3000 W. Alameda Avenue
Burb ank, C A 91523

Thanks very much!


----------



## ColoradoMama

Is there an email address? I don't mind sending a letter, but I might be able to get more people involved if there were an email address.


----------



## 2 in August

I was wondering the same thing. I was just going to try to find one. I'll post it if I find it.


----------



## 2 in August

I found phone numbers...

NBC comment line 212-664-2333

NBC: 1-818-840-4444

From what I found, it's better to snail mail or call because they can't be deleted...tons of letters stacking up and phone calls pouring in get the most attention and can't be ignored as easily.


----------



## *Kelly*

Ugg...how gross. I just don't understand who would be okay with that.


----------



## ananas

This show has been in the works for a long, long time...I'm sure it's already been filmed, at least most of the shows.


----------



## sweetpeppers

I heard about this on The Natural Child.org. It's pretty sick. and sad.


----------



## janhunt

I can't find any email addresses, but snail mail is far more effective - even a short letter is better than an email.

The show has probably already been produced, but there's still time to try to convince NBC not to air it.

My letter is posted at http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt...borrowers.html and we'll be adding more letters there soon. If you'd like yours included, please write to me.

Thanks,

Jan


----------



## janhunt

The letter I sent to NBC was returned to me today - I'm not sure why, because the Burbank address was given to me by NBC, and Jeffrey Zucker does have an office there.

I just called NBC again and was told to resend my letter to this address:

NBC Viewer Relations
30 Rockefeller Plaza
New York, NY 10112

Sorry for this mix-up!

We've corrected the address on our website.

Jan


----------



## kittywitty

Wow! That's sick!


----------



## InJoy

Are there plans to film another season of this? Would letters also help address that aspect of this insanity!?!


----------



## janhunt

I haven't read anything about that - if the first season airs, they would probably wait to see how well it does before filming a second season. The show has probably been filmed by now, but it's been delayed until June 25. I'm hoping that we can convince them to cancel it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InJoy* 
Are there plans to film another season of this? Would letters also help address that aspect of this insanity!?!


----------



## Telle Bear

Please Tell Me This Isn"t For Real!!!!!


----------



## Metasequoia

NYC is a fine place for a sit-in.


----------



## akilamonique

I think the concept, as far as teaching teens the responsibility of parenthood/adulthood is great! Teens generally think our job is easy!
But who in their right mind would hand their kid over for 3 days for other kids to "take care" of? What about their emotional well being!? HELLO!? This is the first i'm hearing of this show. I have to leave my 23 month old with a babysitter for a couple of hours tomorrow(only the second time in 23 months) and i'm in a panic! Where did they find parents willing to do this?
THOSE POOR BABIES!


----------



## akilamonique

Okay, So I Know The Previews Are Edited To Snag People In, But Those Poor Kids Were Screaming!!! And One Of The Teens Said To A Toddler "what Are You Crying About Now?"

Hello!! He's Been Snatched From His Mother And Has Some Incompetent Child Taking Care Of Him!!


----------



## patronia

Wow.

I know I'll have a hard time leaving my kids with someone I trust, let alone some random irresponsible teenager..


----------



## N8'sMom

That's ridiculous. I think the show has been pulled though.


----------



## akilamonique

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N8'sMom* 
That's ridiculous. I think the show has been pulled though.

The website is still up and running with the start date up top. It looks like _for now_ it may still be on. This is CRAZY!


----------



## cookclanmama

Um...it says that the babies' & toddlers' parents are right in the next room & can get to the children immediately if there is a problem. It's not like the parents are leaving their kids with these strangers for three days.

From the website (emphasis mine):

Quote:

.... all the while under 24-hour supervision by nannies and the real parents who are stationed next door, watching via monitor, and *able to step in at any time*...
I think it's a neat idea. The kids get to experience what it may be like the parent babies & young children without posing an actual risk to a child. Much more effective than the Babyy-Think-it-Over that I had in high school







.


----------



## janhunt

CookClanMama said:


> Um...it says that the babies' & toddlers' parents are right in the next room & can get to the children immediately if there is a problem. It's not like the parents are leaving their kids with these strangers for three days.
> __________________________________________________ _____________________________________________
> 
> Just because parents have an opportunity to step in doesn't mean that they will. In the UK show, babies cried for long periods of time, and the resident nannies told the teenagers to let the babies cry it out. One older baby wanted a clean diaper and the nannies refused because he had been potty-trained before the show started - this kind of regression is completely understandable in the circumstances, but apparently no one in the show had even this much awareness of babies' behaviors. This really isn't surprising, since parents and nannies who would willingly participate in this type of show are by definition not going to be those who understand the critical importance of quickly responding to a baby's needs. If they did understand this, they wouldn't be a part of the show.
> 
> And from the baby's point of view, a missing parent is a missing parent, whether they're next door or halfway around the world. Babies are not able to understand that a parent _can_ step in. All they know is that the parent they are so dependent on is gone. I've written about this in my article "The Critical Importance of a Child's First Years: a Baby Speaks" at http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt/babyspeaks.html. See also Elliott Barker's article "The Critical Importance of Mothering" at http://www.naturalchild.org/elliott_...mothering.html
> 
> The teenagers don't really get to experience what it will be like to have their _own_ child, that (hopefully) they have bonded with and have learned to understand and trust. They only get to experience how difficult it can be to care for a child who is a stranger to them. This is, of course, one of the goals of the show, to discourage teen pregnancy - not to give the teens a realistic parenting experience.
> 
> Their main goal, of course, is money. And that is the worst part of this kind of show - innocent babies will be put into stressful situations in order to generate audience revenue. Stress can have long-term effects - the more stress a baby experiences, the more cortisol is released in the brain, and the more strongly he will respond to every subsequent stressful experience. This show can literally have a lifelong impact. See "Stress in Infancy" at http://www.naturalchild.org/guest/li...n_palmer2.html . It's a high price to pay for entertainment.
> 
> I hope everyone will write to NBC:
> 
> NBC Viewer Relations
> 30 Rockefeller Plaza
> New York, NY 10112
> 
> Even a short letter can make a real difference!
> 
> Jan Hunt, Director
> The Natural Child Project
> www.naturalchild.org


----------



## janhunt

CookClanMama said:


> Um...it says that the babies' & toddlers' parents are right in the next room & can get to the children immediately if there is a problem. It's not like the parents are leaving their kids with these strangers for three days.
> 
> Just because parents have an opportunity to step in doesn't mean that they will. In the UK show, babies cried for long periods of time, and the resident nannies told the teenagers to let the babies cry it out. One older baby wanted a clean diaper and the nannies refused because he had been potty-trained before the show started - this kind of regression is completely understandable in the circumstances, but apparently no one in the show had even this much awareness of babies' behaviors. This really isn't surprising, since parents and nannies who would willingly participate in this type of show are by definition not going to be those who understand the critical importance of quickly responding to a baby's needs. If they did understand this, they wouldn't be a part of the show.
> 
> And from the baby's point of view, a missing parent is a missing parent, whether they're next door or halfway around the world. Babies are not able to understand that a parent _can_ step in. All they know is that the parent they are so dependent on is gone. I've written about this in my article "The Critical Importance of a Child's First Years: a Baby Speaks" at http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt/babyspeaks.html. See also Elliott Barker's article "The Critical Importance of Mothering" at http://www.naturalchild.org/elliott_...mothering.html
> 
> The teenagers don't really get to experience what it will be like to have their _own_ child, that (hopefully) they have bonded with and have learned to understand and trust. They only get to experience how difficult it can be to care for a child who is a stranger to them. This is, of course, one of the goals of the show, to discourage teen pregnancy - not to give the teens a realistic parenting experience.
> 
> Their main goal, of course, is money. And that is the worst part of this kind of show - innocent babies will be put into stressful situations in order to generate audience revenue. Stress can have long-term effects - the more stress a baby experiences, the more cortisol is released in the brain, and the more strongly he will respond to every subsequent stressful experience. See "Stress in Infancy" at http://www.naturalchild.org/guest/li...n_palmer2.html . It's a high price to pay for entertainment.
> 
> I hope everyone will write to NBC:
> 
> NBC Viewer Relations
> 30 Rockefeller Plaza
> New York, NY 10112
> 
> Even a short letter can make a real difference!
> 
> Jan Hunt, Director
> The Natural Child Project
> www.naturalchild.org


----------



## emily24

I think there is a newer thread on this but I couldn't seem to find it for some reason. DH and I were flipping channels and saw this tonight. I am so angry!! HOw can they be allowed to do such a thing to those poor infants? I was crying by the end of the show!! I am going to be writing to NBC ASAP!!! They are using infants in an 'experiment' to make money. I seriously could throw up.


----------



## APmomto3boys

oh I am so pissed by this show. It made me want to puke and I was really hoping that it would not be *that* bad.

I have been posting on their forum tonight. I am sure my post here will get deleted but check out NBC's forum for the show. http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showforum=252


----------



## APmomto3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
NYC is a fine place for a sit-in.









we SHOULD all sit in to get this show OFF the air! I would make the drive for it!


----------



## Septagram

I wrote them months ago.. Poor babies.


----------



## Dandelionkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookClanMama* 
Um...it says that the babies' & toddlers' parents are right in the next room & can get to the children immediately if there is a problem. It's not like the parents are leaving their kids with these strangers for three days.

From the website (emphasis mine):

I think it's a neat idea. The kids get to experience what it may be like the parent babies & young children without posing an actual risk to a child. Much more effective than the Babyy-Think-it-Over that I had in high school







.

That is what NBC wants us to believe- that they are doing this show as a public service to help teenagers realize that kids are hard work. This is a thin SMOKESCREEN for the real reason- raking in the cash. How in the world is three days going to show ANYONE what is is like to parent. At the most they are simply babysitting for a few hrs with plenty of help on the side. It makes for dramatic tv footage (and may positively effect the teens involved) but I highly doubt that airing this show will have any effect on teen pregnancy rates.


----------



## emily24

First of all the parents may be in the other room but they are NOT intervening in time. Their children are screaming, going with dirty diapers, skipping meals, and going without naps all without any parent intervention. And also babies do not come out that way!!!! When you are a mom you have a chance to form a bond and learn about your child from day 1. These teens are given older babies who have already formed bonds with their own mothers!! Oh I am so MAD!!!


----------



## luckygreen713

I watched the show last night and it made me sick and sad. And sooo angry. I will not watch it again. Those poor babies just wanted their mothers, and those teenagers had no idea what to do with them. It just made me sick to hear those babies screaming. I don't know how parents could make the decision to put their kids in that situation. Especially since one of the babies was only 6 months old!!
I understand that the show is supposed to show teenagers that taking care of a baby isn't easy. But taking care of someone else's baby for a few days is NOTHING like caring for your own child! It's completely different to me. And these poor babies have no idea whats going on. All they know is that they're parents are gone and they are left to be cared for by people who don't know what they're doing.

I will gladly write a letter and make a phone call, but at this point, will it make a difference?


----------



## Down2Earth

I actually watched the show. The parents were watching from monitors the whole time and there was a nanny watching over the babies.

If you have ever watched any reality show you know that what you see isn't always the whole story. Like those shows where they redecorate and it seems like the homeowners are the ones doing all the work, but in reality it is a crew of 15-20 people. Or the shows where they switch houses for 2 weeks, but the "wife" doesn't really stay in that stranger's house the whole time. She stays at a hotel and only has to interact with the other family for scripted portions in front of the camera.

You are getting all worked up about a tv show. That is exactly what the tv network wants. Controversy = ratings!

I would never let teenagers watch my baby for 3 days. But I also wouldn't feed an 11 mos old baby oreo cookie pie from Burger King like my sister does to her kid. There are a lot of things people do with their kids that I would never do. But that doesn't make it bad.

There are a lot of things I can do to make a difference in this world. But getting worked up about a reality show isn't one of them.


----------



## Mizelenius

I'm guessing if parents allow their children to scream for long periods of time on the show, they do it at home. It's not like off-camera, the parents suddenly become AP.

I wonder if people watching will get to see how awful it is to let a baby cry, and think twice before doing it. Sometimes seeing what someone else does makes one look more honestly at one's own actions.


----------



## janhunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 

I will gladly write a letter and make a phone call, but at this point, will it make a difference?

It may or may not, but if we don't write or call, it can only reassure the network that there aren't enough protests to reconsider this show (or similar shows in the future). And even if it doesn't affect their programming decisions, our words may still be heard by someone involved in the show - even if we change only one person's mind, that's a plus!

Standing up for the rights of anyone who is helpless and vulnerable is one of the most meaningful and loving things each of us can do, and babies are the most helpless and vulnerable of all. This type of activism is a measure of our humanity, whether the rights infringement takes place on a TV show or anywhere else.


----------



## momeg

...if you truly feel the need. That "My kid's a star" or whatever it's called on VH1. Now, that is definately a program that highlights actual child abuse. There is really no one standing in the next room looking out for these kids' best interests. You are actually witnessing the destruction of a child's self-image. Horrible.


----------



## tammyswanson

A big problem with society today (and this is teens, kids, adults) is that they actually think that TV is reality. Those reality TV shows aren't reality...just some made up stuff with commercial breaks. Having a baby isn't a 3 day event..it's a lifetime event and you don't get a break after day 3 is up.









More people need to kill their TV's!







:


----------



## Channelle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momeg* 
...if you truly feel the need. That "My kid's a star" or whatever it's called on VH1. Now, that is definately a program that highlights actual child abuse. There is really no one standing in the next room looking out for these kids' best interests. You are actually witnessing the destruction of a child's self-image. Horrible.

I hate that show! I used to be a star child like that and have a pushy stage mom, and I hated it!


----------



## Channelle

I refuse to watch this show, it just breaks my heart to hear and see a baby cry!


----------



## Mommy2Haley

I only saw the last 10 minutes and I was horrified. In theory it's a good idea for the teens but did anyone stop to think about the babies? I was so angry!!

ETA: OMG I'm so frustrated. People are just so stupid and and and and and grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrr.

Writing to NBC.







:


----------



## MattBronsil

One thing we haven't thought about or discussed...

What companies were advertising on this show?


----------



## MattBronsil

Found a list of sponsors. At least one has pulled already;

http://roadtoblack.blogspot.com/2008...countdown.html


----------



## eloquence

Look at THIS sponsor.

http://www.newbornfree.com/


----------



## DashsMama

Here's the email I just sent...

Quote:

This is to notify you that I will be boycottting NBC for as long as the Baby Borrowers is on the air. Indeed, NBC may never get me back as a viewer.

I feel that this show is a horribly thought-out, social experiment that can cause serious, long-term, psychological trauma for the infants and young children that are subjected to being cared for by unprepared, teenaged, strangers for extended periods of time. I would like to see it pulled from the air immediately.

For years I have been a loyal viewer of many of your programs. I will particularly miss The Tonight Show with Jay Leno. However, I cannot support a network that doesn't see that The Baby Borrowers is a horrible exploitation of the most innocent among us.
I know the damage has already been done to those poor babies, but I would still love to see this crap pulled and have the network lose money on it. It might stop them from trying something like this again.


----------



## shannonnc78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MattBronsil* 
Found a list of sponsors. At least one has pulled already;

http://roadtoblack.blogspot.com/2008...countdown.html

I think these are the people we should be writing to, in addition to NBC, if we want some action. I plan on writing to these companies to tell them that our family will no longer be buying their products as long as they remain sponsors of this horrible show.

I can't even stand the commercials. What is wrong with people when babies vomiting and crying is comedy/entertainment?


----------



## QueeTheBean

There was an article about this in my newpaper--it said the parents were in a house next door--not staying in the house where the babies were.

What kind of parents would do this to their own kids?


----------



## MaryTheres

okay so I have called three of the companies sponsoring the show so far. I talked to a real person at BornFree. He was very defensive and really argued with me. Of course, he has no children - so there was no hope at all for him to get where I was coming from ...







But his main point? Equating the situation of the show with a daycare sitch?

Those poor babies and, honestly, I find the parents who willing give their children to strangers and exploit them like this to be absolutely disgusting ... I loved my baby so much (and still do even though he's an argumentative three year old now - LOL)... I would never have given my baby away like that for reality tv no less ... wth is wrong with these people?!


----------



## frontierpsych

I watched it. It wasn't as terrible as I had imagined, but it was still pretty bad.
The parents could intervene at any time and a few of them did. When one of the teens said they should just put the baby in another room and leave it since it was gonna cry anyway the mom came over and pretty much ripped him a new one, which I was thankful to see. I'm glad some parents realise that that is NOT OK.
One of the teen girls kept saying in the beginning "I'm going to show him (bf) that we ARE ready for a baby and I can function perfectly as an adult in the adult world." Fast foward to day one and she refused to even wear the pregnancy belly! She refused to go to the prenatal class, and when the baby got there, she threw a fit because the baby liked her bf better than her! Not my idea of someone I'd leave my kid with for 5 minutes, let alone 3 days!

Ultimately, I just feel so bad for the babies! They don't know what's going on. They don't know mom and dad are right down the street. They are left in the care of these teens who don't know what they are doing (and half of them don't even try).
Some of them had never been around babies in their lives. No wonder they don't know what it's like to take care of a baby, not only have they never done it, they've never seen anyone do it either!
I think on that mark it's a societal problem. Our society doesn't value parenting as a life skill. It's so important to people to learn algebra, the deails of WWII, how flowers reproduce, the works of Shakespeare, and yet things like parenting are expected to be learned on the job when you've got no clue what you're doing and everything you know you learned from books and TV.


----------



## MattBronsil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryTheres* 
okay so I have called three of the companies sponsoring the show so far. I talked to a real person at BornFree.

I got a reply from Ace. Here's what it says:
_____________________

Thank you for taking the time to share your concerns regarding NBC's new reality show, "Baby Borrowers."

Ace Hardware is not a sponsor of the show. Ace has paid no money to be featured in the show nor have we invested any advertising dollars to run commercials during the show on NBC.

We believe the only reason we were initially listed on the NBC web site is because the filming for the show took place in a town where there are several Ace Hardware stores. At that time, the producers of the show went to those Ace locations to purchase some products needed for their filming.

We believe having the Ace Hardware name listed on the show's web site is misleading and asked NBC to remove our company name from that listing. If you log on to the NBC web site, you will indeed see that they have removed Ace from the site and any association with the show.

Thanks,
Angel Customer Service


----------



## APmomto3boys

Thank you for the sponser lists.

I have been talking to one of the moms from the show. She claims to be AP. She is the one that you see using the pouch wrap in the beginning of the show. She also breastfeeds and pumped during the filming and had that breastmilk taken over to the baby. She also coslept and the baby had never been in a crib before! Can you imagine? all the sudden having the mommy and the breast gone and being put in a crib?! ugh!

She still claims that she did it all for our teens as she was a teen parent herself.

I just don't get it. It is totally against everything AP.


----------



## Norasmomma

I watched this show and before they got the babies I found some humor in it, but then when they had these poor infants who were with unfamiliar strangers who are not adults the whole premise really started to pi** me off. I cannot even imagine letting my 6 month old do this, the parents obviously must have issues themselves to let their babies be on this show.

Of course the children just cried they are away from their families, and that type of emotional stress can have lifetime impacts. I was very bothered and just mostly wanted to wring the real parents neck for subjecting their small babies to this show, it really amazes me what people will do for money. This show sucks







:.


----------



## APmomto3boys

The parents were not paid by NBC. They all said that they did it to help teens.


----------



## MamaBear21107

This show is SO disturbing, in SO many ways...







How sad.... I'm writing to the show and the sponsers.


----------



## hipumpkins

Ok I started with born free. I will send more tomorrow


----------



## octobermom

The shows icky I saw the first epsoide why I did not sure...
I will say I found it rather umm ammusing they act like this show is to help teens not jump into baby making and too "prevent" teen pregancy but then set up there home for 3 days to included a shared MASTERBED ROOM.







..
Oh and not to meantion the homes they were set up in. Now I'm sure there are many couples that are able to have there nice 2 story 3 bedroom home with granite counter tops and top of the line dishwashers but I alos know MANY wont.


----------



## LawrenceDoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
I watched it. It wasn't as terrible as I had imagined, but it was still pretty bad.
The parents could intervene at any time and a few of them did. When one of the teens said they should just put the baby in another room and leave it since it was gonna cry anyway the mom came over and pretty much ripped him a new one, which I was thankful to see. I'm glad some parents realise that that is NOT OK.
One of the teen girls kept saying in the beginning "I'm going to show him (bf) that we ARE ready for a baby and I can function perfectly as an adult in the adult world." Fast foward to day one and she refused to even wear the pregnancy belly! She refused to go to the prenatal class, and when the baby got there, she threw a fit because the baby liked her bf better than her! Not my idea of someone I'd leave my kid with for 5 minutes, let alone 3 days!

Ultimately, I just feel so bad for the babies! They don't know what's going on. They don't know mom and dad are right down the street. They are left in the care of these teens who don't know what they are doing (and half of them don't even try).
Some of them had never been around babies in their lives. No wonder they don't know what it's like to take care of a baby, not only have they never done it, they've never seen anyone do it either!
I think on that mark it's a societal problem. Our society doesn't value parenting as a life skill. It's so important to people to learn algebra, the deails of WWII, how flowers reproduce, the works of Shakespeare, and yet things like parenting are expected to be learned on the job when you've got no clue what you're doing and everything you know you learned from books and TV.









AMEN!


----------



## samstress

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomto3boys* 
The parents were not paid by NBC. They all said that they did it to help teens.

they got something better that money (in their minds). they got to be on tv!

the argument that this show is to "help teens" is such nonsense. i guarantee that the kids who become teen parents aren't watching this show and if they are, it doesn't make an impact. to stop teenage pregnancy, you need education, not scare tactics.


----------



## queenjulie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookClanMama* 
Um...it says that the babies' & toddlers' parents are right in the next room & can get to the children immediately if there is a problem. It's not like the parents are leaving their kids with these strangers for three days.









that: This show is about as real as any other reality tv show--that is, not at all. They are putting these babies with the teenagers for probably five minutes at a time while they film carefully arranged and partially scripted scenes, with dozens of people, including the real parents, watching from off-camera. I'm sure as soon as they yell cut every few minutes, the parents run over and feed, change, and hug their kids just like usual. It's really nothing to get worked up about.

Also, it definitely hasn't been cancelled--it premiered last week.


----------



## janhunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjulie* 
: I'm sure as soon as they yell cut every few minutes, the parents run over and feed, change, and hug their kids just like usual. It's really nothing to get worked up about.

I wish that were true. Unfortunately, that wasn't the experience that social workers observed in New Zealand and the UK. Babies were left to cry for long periods, were regularly threatened and punished, and no one was intervening on their behalf. One UK toddler (who had been potty-trained at home) was refused a clean diaper when he soiled one - in spite of the fact that such regression is very common when young children are separated from their primary caregiver. And in neither country could the social workers get a legal writ to stop the show, despite a lot of effort.

For those who are doubting the seriousness of shows like this, please read "The Science of Attachment: The Biological Roots of Love" http://www.naturalchild.org/guest/la...ey_porter.html


----------



## APmomto3boys

No the parents were actually away from the children for 72 plus hours, unless they went over to help, which only 2 of the parents did. I got my info straight from one of the moms on the show, Natalie. They were a couple of houses away and watching by live feed monitors.


----------



## APmomto3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
I wish that were true. Unfortunately, that wasn't the experience that social workers observed in New Zealand and the UK. Babies were left to cry for long periods, were regularly threatened and punished, and no one was intervening on their behalf. One UK toddler (who had been potty-trained at home) was refused a clean diaper when he soiled one - in spite of the fact that such regression is very common when young children are separated from their primary caregiver. And in neither country could the social workers get a legal writ to stop the show, despite a lot of effort.

For those who are doubting the seriousness of shows like this, please read "The Science of Attachment: The Biological Roots of Love" http://www.naturalchild.org/guest/la...ey_porter.html

Jan Hunt, Director
Natural Child Project
http://www.naturalchild.org

Jan, I was banned from the NBC board for posting your articles and others with similar views.


----------



## Momtwice

Jan maybe this was brought up before...but maybe we need to lobby for you to appear on the competitor's talk shows, ones that do not show on NBC and are not syndicated (those show up on lots of channels.)

Lactivism issues spread through blogs, this probably is/ could too.

Letters to major print outlets....

Just thinking off the top of my head, have to run for now.


----------



## pink gal

Below is a list of all of the advertisers on the Baby Borrowers show. It was compiled by the Michigan Association for Infant Mental Health. Telling advertisers we will boycott until they pull their support of this show will hit them in the pocketbook!

Advertisers on the Baby Borrowers:

Verizon
·Harry Mitchell - Regional Media Relations
oHarry[email protected]
·Bill Kula, APR
oDirector, Brand & Reputation
o[email protected]
Tylenol
Mentos gum
·Perfetti Van Melle USA, Inc.
·P.O. Box 18190
·Erlanger, KY 41018
Subway
·Public Relations
oLes Winograd - [email protected]
oKevin Kane - [email protected]
Mountain Dew - PepsiCo, Inc.
·Pepsi-Cola North America
·700 Anderson Hill Road
·Purchase, NY 10577
·914-253-2000
Mazda
"Kit Kittredge-An American Girl"-movie with Abigail Breslin
"Kung Fu Panda"
"Center of the Earth"
T-Mobile
·[email protected]
ABC television - ABC Family
Samsung
The Summer Olympics
Ford F-Series trucks
Allstate Insurance
·Allstate Corporate Headquarters
·2775 W. Sanders Rd Suite F4
·Northbrook, IL 60062
·FAX 847-326-7519
Olympic Premium Paint
·[email protected]
"Hancock"
Hot Pockets (Nestle)
·Laurie Macdonald - [email protected]
Klondike
·Vanessa Mason - [email protected]
Kelloggs All Bran
·Kelloggs Consumer Affairs
·P.O. Box CAMB
·Battle Creek, MI 49016
"Wanted"
Pizza Hut
·Pizza Hut, Inc.
·14841 Dallas Parkway
·Dallas, TX 75254
Coffeemate - Nestle
Listerine - Johnson and Johnson
·[email protected]
Vagisil
·Joy Robinson - [email protected]

It is Produced by Love Productions


----------



## SheepNumber97245

I watched this show... or tried i should say. It was just ridiculous. Of course i feel sorry for the poor children that have no idea why their parents have suddenly left them with strangers.

But also, In no way does this "help" the teens. I knew nothing about children before i got pregnant, and actually didn't even like them. My son was the first baby i held. I would say half of parenting is instinctual and half is common sense and logic. If someone would have handed me a baby before i had my son i wouldn't have a clue what to do with it. It's a lot different when it's your own child. The only thing this does is scare them into thinking parenting is awful. Which i guess is what it was supposed to do, but what are the long term effects of that??? You know! Now they _expect_ parenting to be hard, horrible, WORK, no matter what age they decide to have children. There's just nothing realistic about it.


----------



## not now

It's also played on the WE channel.


----------



## APmomto3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepNumber97245* 
I watched this show... or tried i should say. It was just ridiculous. Of course i feel sorry for the poor children that have no idea why their parents have suddenly left them with strangers.

But also, In no way does this "help" the teens. I knew nothing about children before i got pregnant, and actually didn't even like them. My son was the first baby i held. I would say half of parenting is instinctual and half is common sense and logic. If someone would have handed me a baby before i had my son i wouldn't have a clue what to do with it. It's a lot different when it's your own child. The only thing this does is scare them into thinking parenting is awful. Which i guess is what it was supposed to do, but what are the long term effects of that??? You know! Now they _expect_ parenting to be hard, horrible, WORK, no matter what age they decide to have children. There's just nothing realistic about it.

I agree with you and think some teens will make better parents then some 30 year old, career and money obsessed adults.


----------



## APmomto3boys

http://www.aacap.org/cs/2008_press_relea....ba by_borrowers

American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry Calls NBC to Pull Baby Borrowers

Washington, D.C., July 2, 2008 - The American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry (AACAP) calls NBC to pull its television show, "The Baby Borrowers." The reality show separates babies and toddlers from their parents and places them with strangers for three days.

Separating babies and toddlers from their parents for extended periods of time can lead children to feel distress and anxiety. After prolonged separation, a child can feel distrust for his or her primary caregiver. Separation can damage a healthy attachment and a child's sense of safety.

"A child's sense of security should not be gambled with," said AACAP President Robert Hendren, D.O.

In addition, the AACAP is concerned that the television show communicates to millions of viewers that "baby borrowing" is acceptable parenting practice and will prompt imitation.

"Should this practice be emulated without the benefit of the observing camera, it is important to note that teenagers may be more likely than adult strangers to abuse or neglect infants and toddlers," said Anne Glowinski, M.D., a child and adolescent psychiatrist and member of AACAP's Infancy and Preschool Committee.

NBC has promoted "Baby Borrowers" as a social experiment that educates teenagers about the responsibilities of parenting. "A more constructive approach would have had the teenagers shadow a family of a toddler or baby, keeping parents close," said President Hendren.

The American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry is a medical association representing 8,000 child and adolescent psychiatrists who promote mentally healthy children, adolescents, and families.

To interview a child and adolescent psychiatrist about childhood development, contact Adam Lowe at [email protected] or 202.966.7300 x 154.


----------



## sarahwpen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius* 
I'm guessing if parents allow their children to scream for long periods of time on the show, they do it at home. It's not like off-camera, the parents suddenly become AP.

I wonder if people watching will get to see how awful it is to let a baby cry, and think twice before doing it. Sometimes seeing what someone else does makes one look more honestly at one's own actions.

Or it could solidify the mistaken opinion that it is normal for babies to scream inconsolably and that parenting is really the horrific nightmare that most of society would like us to believe it is! And that anyone who desires to be a parent is insane! You can't underestimate the fact that this idiotic network is trying to pass these teenager's experience here as a form of parenting! They are trying to present the reactions of these children as normal everyday behavior in the life of a child. Any ap parent knows that a child doesn't react that way to their own parents when they are properly cared for. The reactions shown on this show are not the reaction of a well cared for child, they are the reactions of a child who is undergoing a major emotional upheaval, coupled with inadequate care provisions.

No matter how much we know better, there are many many people out there who don't know how to discriminate "parenting" from simply providing minimal basic life necessities for a child. Those who don't know any better are the ones who are vulnerable to bad information which is what this show is propagating.

And who exactly suddenly decided that teenagers NEED to be so DISCOURAGED from having kids?! Shouldn't parenthood be a beautiful experience that is anticipated and hoped for instead of dreaded and feared? Of course we should train them to be responsible, but do that honestly, not by trying to scare them into thinking that parenthood is a nightmare. Teenagers are not dumb, and when they find out that they were lied to they won't want to listen again. Isn't everyone appreciative of honesty?


----------



## Mizelenius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahwpen* 
And who exactly suddenly decided that teenagers NEED to be so DISCOURAGED from having kids?! Shouldn't parenthood be a beautiful experience that is anticipated and hoped for instead of dreaded and feared? Of course we should train them to be responsible, but do that honestly, not by trying to scare them into thinking that parenthood is a nightmare. Teenagers are not dumb, and when they find out that they were lied to they won't want to listen again. Isn't everyone appreciative of honesty?

I don't know if it is true, but recently there was a news story in which some teens made a pact to get pregnant. Pact I ABSOLUTELY am discouraging my DD to have a child as a teen . . .because frankly, while parenthood is wonderful, it can be incredibly hard. For me, it is harder than I could ever, ever have imagined. A parent's own desires and even many needs have to be put on hold-- indefinitely. I don't think the average teenager realizes this. (I know there are some incredible teen moms out there-- I'm saying the average person!) I tell my DD (who is only 6, but talks about wanting a baby early in life) to wait to have a baby, wait until she has done what she wants to do. I tell her flat out that it will be VERY hard to do things like go become a vet (which is what she wants) if she has a baby before she finishes school

Bottom line . . .parenting is hard for most people. For people who seriously lack resources, it CAN be a nightmare. I don't criticize the show for trying to get that message across, but the method is completely objectionable.


----------



## janhunt

How wonderful that AACAP has called NBC! Here's an updated link to the press release: http://doiop.com/AACAP_Baby_Borrowers

I just wrote to thank them for this stand. I hope they're successful!

Jan Hunt
Natural Child Project
www.naturalchild.org



APmomto3boys said:


> http://www.aacap.org/cs/2008_press_relea....ba by_borrowers
> 
> American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry Calls NBC to Pull Baby Borrowers


----------



## Mizelenius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janhunt* 
How wonderful that AACAP has called NBC! Here's an updated link to the press release: http://doiop.com/AACAP_Baby_Borrowers

I just wrote to thank them for this stand. I hope they're successful!

Jan Hunt
Natural Child Project
www.naturalchild.org

Great idea! I'll do the same!


----------



## janhunt

There are two new developments:

First, both AACAP and Zero to Three have asked NBC to cancel the show:

NBC urged to cancel 'Baby Borrowers' due to health, safety concerns:
http://doiop.com/BB_cancellation_request

Second, a friend who lives in the city where the show has been filmed just told me there is a block party to show off the house and they're selling everything from inside. They're ether moving the show or (let's hope) canceling it.

Fingers crossed..


----------



## jennlyn

I thought the premise of this show sounded horrible, but I did watch it. One thing that struck me was that while many people are getting upset over the show, has anyone considered that perhaps this isn't the first time any of these children have been cared for by someone other than their parents? If these parents did this with no compensation ( which I find a bit hard to believe) then they must have had reasons to think their child would adjust to other caregivers. There are parents who do go away for the weekend and leave their children with others. Working parents may also leave their child in the care of others. Daycare centers often have a number of workers on the staff and if one goes on vacation or is out, another worker then cares for that particular group of children ( if they are in groups). I don't think the idea is to only cause young people to not want children, it is to make them think a little harder about the relationships they are in. Some of the girls seemed so sure of themselves and their abilities to be a mom, but when the going got rough, they broke down. I think they realized that if there were cracks in their relationships with their boyfriends, the stress of caring for children only exacerbated it. The show then used toddlers in the next segment, then will follow with pre-teens, teens and the elderly.


----------



## janhunt

jennlyn said:


> I thought the premise of this show sounded horrible, but I did watch it. One thing that struck me was that while many people are getting upset over the show, has anyone considered that perhaps this isn't the first time any of these children have been cared for by someone other than their parents?]
> 
> Absolutely, but daycares are also dangerous places, for the very same reasons we are protesting this show. Two wrongs don't make a right!
> 
> See Dr. Peter Cooks' article "Attachment And Separation: What Everyone Should Know" at http://www.naturalchild.org/peter_cook/attachment.html and Dr. Elliott Barker's article, "The Critical Importance of Mothering" at http://www.naturalchild.org/elliott_...mothering.html .
> 
> We have little control over day care centers, but we can - and should - protest a show that supports and promotes the public acceptability of early childhood separation. We can also work for legislation that gives financial support to at-home parents, and for programs that enable parents to bring their babies to work.
> 
> Jan


----------



## Kimberly Amherst

This garbage is a reason why I support the usage of synthetic infants(animatronics, CGI, whatever's used to create them) as an ethical alternative to real infants for live-action shows, movies, ads, etc. Cartoons are also a good alternative. Think of how these poor, defenseless children must feel by now. We should stop exploiting our very young for the sake of entertainment and money once and for all and show them the love and compassion they deserve instead.


----------



## llamalluv

They are actually using the controversy to promote the show. DH wanted to watch it, so we have been, and I thought it odd that NBC has been promoting the show by calling it "controversial".

It's really bothering me how the parents are "thrilled" that their children are "bonding" to total strangers. I would rather my child scream his head off when stranger approached than to form a "bond" with someone he'd never met. He'd be safer.


----------



## Mama2NandD

It is unthinkable that any parent would willingly subject his or her child to potential harm, and yet that is exactly what the misguided participants in this reality series have done. According to the show's executive producer, Richard McKerrow, NBC went to great lengths to ensure the physical and emotional well-being of everyone involved in the series. In a letter to USA Today dated July 16, 2008, McKerrow insists, "During filming, the teen couples were shadowed by nannies 24 hours a day and were observed on closed-circuit television by production and the babies' parents. The parents were able to visit their children as often as they wanted, and they were at liberty to remove their children at any point." He continues, "We believe that the controlled filming environment is safer than are child care institutions and most domestic premises." McKerrow's statements are supported by Xavier Amador, the licensed clinical psychologist who oversaw the team of psychologists, psychiatrists and a pediatrician who evaluated the show's participants. Amador writes: "In addition to extensive clinical interviews and formal psychological testing, a detailed history of each baby's and toddler's experiences of separation from their mother (or other primary caregiver) was made. Also, we did a live assessment of their ability to tolerate separation. Only those who clearly demonstrated they could handle the situation in a healthy manner were cleared to participate. Furthermore, our follow-up interviews revealed that no child was harmed by their participation, much less abused." It certainly sounds convincing, unless you have seen the show that is. One does not need a degree in clinical psychology to recognize that rigid bodies, frantic searching eyes, averted gazes, uncontrollable crying, and spontaneous vomiting are signs of severe emotional turmoil. I can only imagine how heart-wrenching it must have been for those parents to sit and watch their children in obvious distress. Perhaps they were comforted by the notion that their participation in this "social experiment" would make a difference. After all, that is the whole point of "The Baby Borrowers" is it not? The show purports to discourage teen pregnancy by enlightening young people on the realities of parenthood. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but, if the comments posted on the NBC website and other blogs are any indication, the teenagers watching the show are not being dissuaded by what they see. They are, in fact, rooting for their favorite couples. One writes, "i love you alicea and cory yall make a really good parents!!!!







" So much for the slogan, "It's not TV. It's birth control!" If one is so naive as to believe that the executives at NBC are interested in anything more than ratings, then it is time for a reality check.


----------

